# Beauty contests



## AZ Jim (Jun 27, 2015)

This morning in reading "big shot" Trumps beef with Univision regarding his beauty pageant started me thinking.
In this day and age aren't we more sophisticated than to need to focus on young women's "beauty".  Now, with so many young girls already beginning to compare themselves to the models often with lingering physiological problems the result, isn't it time to stop this silly "completion".  Beauty is in a woman's actions, not her outward beauty which they had no part in creating.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 27, 2015)

True Jim, but some people still like to watch them.  My S/O  live-in  won one of them in her state
when she was 17 Y/O.  Now she's 72 and is still eye candy.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 27, 2015)

I know some still do, I just think they do harm to those who are unable to be beautiful.  I know it will continue.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 27, 2015)

It is so not fair, please don't hate me because I'm beautiful.  Sorry, really, just kidding, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 27, 2015)

But we LOVE you Cookie.  :love_heart:


----------



## Cookie (Jun 27, 2015)

Thank you Falcon, now I should really go and clean up my messy kitchen.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 27, 2015)

Yer welcome.  Now, get busy in that kitchen and don't forget to MOP THAT FLOOR  !!!

Then hurry back here.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 27, 2015)

Cookie....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2015)

Accch no , beauty contests for grown up girls is just fun...if they're not mature enough to take it on the chin if they don't win then they shouldn't take part..but therwise I don't see any problem. My issues are with the toddler pageants...*arrgggh* I wanna shake those mothers who instill in those tiny tots that above everything else they have to be beautiful, and as well as plastering them with make-up and adding hairpieces and wigs,  sparaying them with fake tan some of them even have their childrens' baby teeth removed so their adult teeth can grow in earlier than nature intended.. Now if those children don't grow up with a complex about their looks I'd be very surprised indeed.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't think beauty pageants are any more harmful than pushing boys to compete in sports from almost the time they can walk whether they want to or not.   Have you seen some of the parents fighting in the stands at games?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2015)

Nope not here...childrens' sports are not as big or taken as seriously  in the Uk as they are in the USA...But I have seen those shows on Tv where they show ( I believe they are called sports moms) or something similar...in all out fisty cuffs over their children at sporting events in the US


----------



## Cookie (Jun 27, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Yer welcome.  Now, get busy in that kitchen and don't forget to MOP THAT FLOOR  !!!
> 
> Then hurry back here.



Darn the effen floor. Thought I was done.  Back to the kitchen to clean up my squalor.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 27, 2015)

The beauty industry has taken its toll on everyone around the world.  Everywhere including all third world countries, beautiful women are venerated and preferred.  Every woman wants to be beautiful and works at it.  Beautiful women definitely have the advantage in all cultures, they get the better jobs, they get the men, friends, they get the money.  It is not fair, but true.  Is it any wonder that the child beauty pageant mothers are so crazed about their daughters winning.  They get the money but they also get into the line-up for future wins in other pageants and contests.  I suppose they want their daughters to have that kind of success and hopefully it will lead to a better life. 

Women up to the day they die, are still vainly obsessed about their appearance.  It's not just the media, they are programmed from infants by their families to know whether or not they measure up in the beauty department, whether they are cute girls or not.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 27, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Accch no ,* beauty contests for grown up girls is just fun...if they're not mature enough to take it on the chin if they don't win then they shouldn't take part*..but therwise I don't see any problem. My issues are with the toddler pageants...*arrgggh* I wanna shake those mothers who instill in those tiny tots that above everything else they have to be beautiful, and as well as plastering them with make-up and adding hairpieces and wigs,  sparaying them with fake tan some of them even have their childrens' baby teeth removed so their adult teeth can grow in earlier than nature intended.. Now if those children don't grow up with a complex about their looks I'd be very surprised indeed.



Hi Holly, I didn't mean girls who enter but don't win, I meant all the average young gals who are not beautiful or see themselves as ugly.  The idea of beauty worship makes them feel less than they are.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Accch no , beauty contests for grown up girls is just fun...if they're not mature enough to take it on the chin if they don't win then they shouldn't take part..but therwise I don't see any problem. My issues are with the toddler pageants...*arrgggh* I wanna shake those mothers who instill in those tiny tots that above everything else they have to be beautiful, and as well as plastering them with make-up and adding hairpieces and wigs,  sparaying them with fake tan some of them even have their childrens' baby teeth removed so their adult teeth can grow in earlier than nature intended.. Now if those children don't grow up with a complex about their looks I'd be very surprised indeed.



I can't agree with you more Holly!  Neither my husband or I are interested in watching beauty pageants, but obviously a lot of men and women are.  I have no tolerance for the child pageants like Toddlers and Tiaras, those mothers are sick and have issues which need counseling, IMO.  Some of them even use implants and botox on these kids.  It makes my blood boil, these kids will definitely have issues when they are adults.  I'm not talking about a normal cute baby contest, I mean dressing up these tiny girls like street-walkers.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Hi Holly, I didn't mean girls who enter but don't win, I meant all the average young gals who are not beautiful or see themselves as ugly.  The idea of beauty worship makes them feel less than they are.



Oh yes I see Jim, yep I do agree with you. 

I have never entered a beauty contest...LOL...they would have thrown me out...but  one of my sisters who without being catty was pretty but tbh  no raving beauty but she was always superbly confident about her looks, she really thought and even to this day truly believes that she is stunning..( I wish I had her confidence)...but she would enter local beauty contest when we were teens  and would be placed maybe 3rd or 4th...it never put her off, she always just believed that the problem lay with the judges.. ...but yes I do take your point that  girls ( and often boys too) with low self esteem about their looks whether warranted or not  do often,  particularly these days with beauty being _everything_ it would seem... and to be more accepted, more and more are turning to aesthetic surgery , botox, fillers etc.. all at a very young age to try and be what the media in all it's forms deems to be beautiful ..very very sad!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 27, 2015)

As to the little girl contests which even makes them appear ****** in both demeanor and dress (makeup too) should be child abuse.  It is frustrated mothers trying to live through their innocent little girls.  Shameful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2015)

Spot on Jim!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2015)

Absolutely SB..I couldn't agree more about the mothers in the toddlers and tiaras type pageants..they are not role models for their children at all IMO..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> As to the little girl contests which even makes them appear ****** in both demeanor and dress (makeup too) should be child abuse.  It is frustrated mothers trying to live through their innocent little girls.  Shameful.



Exactly Jim


----------



## Cookie (Jun 27, 2015)

I agree the child beauty pageants are way off the wall.  Women seem to be more identified with their body images and appearance than ever before, which is a shame because there is so much more to a person.  Maybe its television and movies always have good looking actors in them as well as the internet and magazine culture, the fashion industry and the media in general.  

The materialistic values of the world in all its forms is not just limited to looking good either, there is serious competition with having beautiful homes, the nicest cars, clothes, jobs, lots of money, everyone perhaps trying to get some sense of self-worth from these things.  So it seems to be about self- esteem and as Holly mentioned confidence. People are looking for some sense of meaning in life. And is this is really all there is -- things and accomplishments, and family of course and yes, there are always dogs and cats and for some, religion. Such is life.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 27, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I can't agree with you more Holly!  Neither my husband or I are interested in watching beauty pageants, but obviously a lot of men and women are.  I have no tolerance for the child pageants like Toddlers and Tiaras, those mothers are sick and have issues which need counseling, IMO.  Some of them even use implants and botox on these kids.  It makes my blood boil, these kids will definitely have issues when they are adults.  I'm not talking about a normal cute baby contest, I mean dressing up these tiny girls like street-walkers.



Agree!  They teach girls that their only value, or their most important value, is their appearance, which can lead to a lifetime of heartbreak.  

And don't get me started about the sexualization of little girls in those kids' pageants . . . . disgusting.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 27, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> This morning in reading "big shot" Trumps beef with Univision regarding his beauty pageant started me thinking.
> In this day and age aren't we more sophisticated than to need to focus on young women's "beauty".  Now, with so many young girls already beginning to compare themselves to the models often with lingering physiological problems the result, isn't it time to stop this silly "completion".  Beauty is in a woman's actions, not her outward beauty which they had no part in creating.



I agree with you _now _Jim, but that's not the standard mentality of twenty year olds. Just look at the nonsense that goes on in college. I remember looking at a few on TV when I was young, but the truth is I never found most of the women very attractive. Make up, and hair do's way over the top, and the interview questions...Lol!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 27, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Hi Holly, I didn't mean girls who enter but don't win, I meant all the average young gals who are not beautiful or see themselves as ugly.  The idea of beauty worship makes them feel less than they are.



I'm with you Jim.

This photo shows a woman who cannot be called beautiful in the conventional sense. She is quite short, barely five foot tall. Her name is Dame Professor Marie Bashir, former Chancellor of Sydney University, former Governor of New South Wales, psychiatrist, wife, mother and grandmother. And one truly lovely woman, full of intelligence, warmth and consideration. 







As a young woman




When her qualities are held up before young girls just as much as the beauty ideals, then I will be more comfortable about beauty pageants. 
Maybe not.


----------

